# No sound!



## iplaywithlasers (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi. I have a laptop that came with Vista. I installed XP (for many reasons) and have tried many different drivers but cannot seem to get the right one for sound. In device manager, it says my components are functioning properly but I also get a message saying No Audio device. Sony says that my sound card is a Sigmatel AC97 Audio Control codec. Their drivers don't seem to work. Please help!!!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Welcome to the forum,
Can you list the complete spec of this laptop (Make, Model P/N etc. Also, go to the device manager Right Click My computer>Properties>Hardware>Device Mananger. List any drivers that are in yellow or red and post the results.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## iplaywithlasers (Oct 6, 2007)

It's a Sony Vaio model VGN-FE855E. Drivers in yellow are not listed under Sound, video and game controllers, but rather under Other Devices. The breakdown on that list is: mass storage controller, pci device, sm bus controller, Universal Serial bus (USB) controller, unknown device and usb device. They are all yellow.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
we have a few drivers to look for. Does this laptop have a card reader, built in webcam or any other additional features you can list. Also could you please run Everest below my signature and POST the results. This info will help me to help you. Please be patient as this may take me awhile to come up with all the drivers.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## iplaywithlasers (Oct 6, 2007)

I do have a card reader, built in webcam (told it will only work with vista) and I haven't tried the DVD drive yet. I ran the Everest tool and it came up with 60% bad drivers. I don't know how to copy and post the results better than what is listed below. I hit ctrl A then then ctrl c and then ctrl v to this reply. I did notice that it didn't list anything about the sound. The sound was definitely working before I installed XP.
Results: System Summary 



Instant Access to 115,009 Device Driver Updates

Driver Agent Scan Results
Print 
Good Drivers (40%)
Bad Drivers (60%) 

Driver Agent has determined that your computer is missing significant driver updates.


CC (system summary) Good Bad Download 
Disk Drives 
FUJITSU MHV2100BH 
Display adapters 
Mobile Intel(R) 945GM Express Chipset Family 
Mobile Intel(R) 945GM Express Chipset Family 
DVD/CD-ROM drives 
PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-K17 
IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers 
Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller 
Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller 
Keyboards 
Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard 
Mice and other pointing devices 
HID-compliant mouse 
PS/2 Compatible Mouse 
Monitors 
Plug and Play Monitor 
Network adapters 
Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection 
Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection 
Other devices 
USB Device 
SM Bus Controller 
PCI Device 
Universal Serial Bus (USB) Controller 
Mass Storage Controller 
Unknown device 
PCMCIA adapters 
Generic CardBus Controller 
Processors 
Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T5500 @ 1.66GHz 
Printers 
Canon MP530 Series Printer 
Canon MP530 FAX 
System Devices 
Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller 
Universal Serial Bus controllers 
Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller 
Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller 
Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller 
Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Download this Chippset driver
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/fil...ome+Edition&lang=eng&strOSs=45&submit=Go!#DRV.
Go to the 2nd one on this list download both the readme file (review it) and the chipset driver. When done go back to the device manager and post any errors.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## iplaywithlasers (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi Bill,
I am down to only 3 yellow question marks. They are: Other devices, Mass storage controller and Pci device. Still no sound. 

By the way, what do you think about Nod32 antivirus software?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Chris,
Now we have to download the modem driver. It is a Conexant HD audio Smart PC Driver. Here is a link:
http://www.soft32.com/download_180158.html
Download and reboot. Let me know what is left in the device manager
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## iplaywithlasers (Oct 6, 2007)

The driver doesn't download. Nothing happens. It says that it is contacting the website but it days done in the bottom left corner. Also the two mirror links don't do anything either. I got a message once from Windows not allowing it because of some logo test....this is getting frustrating.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Stay with me, Sorry I am bouncing around with some one else with similar issues. I have found a link to a sony sigmatel driver and modem driver:
http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/swu-list.pl?mdl=VGNFE790
This is a different model than yours, but hopefully they will work. Uninstall any sound driver and modem driver first that you may have tried to install. Look in both ADD/Remove programs and in device manager. The IMPORTANT thing to remember is that the MODEM and SOUND work together. I know this is really confusing. Download the sigmatel driver and the modem driver. First install the sigmatel driver then reboot. You should see a new hardware wizard (modem) then install the conexant HD modem driver. After it is installed reboot. This hopefully will work. The link also provides good installation instructions (Read them).
Let me know if this works and as what is left in the device manager for errors. I am sorry for not getting to you sooner. There are alot of people trying to downgrade from Vista to XP and
are running into similar problems. You have to remeber this is a Bill Gates thing along with the big manufactures. The Big guys should do what the consumer wants and needs not Bill Gates. I am only trying to help with what these guys do not want to do. Please bear with all of us in this jam.
Let me know how you make out PLEASE, I am just trying.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## iplaywithlasers (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi Bill,
I uninstalled the drivers as instructed and tried to reinstall the new drivers. Both came back with a message saying that no compatible device or model was found. I have not reinstalled the old drivers. I will wait for your instruction.

Also, how about the anti-virus NOD32?


Thanks,
Chris


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Try this link:
http://www.css.ap.sony.com/vaio/Vista/General/Download.aspx?ID=63195&Model=VGN-N27GH
This link supports you chipset. Check and see if the onboard Audio is set for Enabled in your BIOS. Foll the instructions in the previous post
As far as the NOD32 anti virus I have no knowledge of it. I use AVG Antivirus along with Spysot Search and Destroy
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## iplaywithlasers (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi. The message I got this time was that this driver was not intended for use with my model. Ugh. Plan C?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
I haven't given up yet. I have done a little more research and even gone on other forums.
I am still searching, but what I have read is you may need to install the Sony Shared Library software for this driver to work. I do not understand why, but similar models that have XP on them also need this spftware. Download and install the Sony Shared Library first off this link:
http://www.css.ap.sony.com/vaio/Vista/General/Download.aspx?ID=63195&Model=VGN-N27GH
Then follow the previous post and install the drivers.
Let me know how you make out.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## iplaywithlasers (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi,
I got the same message for the shared library of the driver not being specific for my computer model. I tried searching my particular model on the Sony support page, but they didn't have vgn-fe855e listed! I typed it in a second time to make sure that there were no typos. It made me feel as if I was in the twilight zone.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Here is a link for your Sony VGNFE855E:
http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/swu-list.pl?mdl=VGNFE855E&LOC=3
Under the left side of the page under Manual/Specs it will also list what came with this computer. This laptop is the only one I have had so much trouble with a downgrade issue. Can you post a screen shot of you device manager with the sound opened up show I can see what there is. Also go into view tab and show hidden devices and post what you see in errors. Have you gone into the BIOS and made sure that the onboard sound is enabled? Is this XP with SP2.
Sorry for being repetitive, but this is starting to drive me a little crazy. We may have to do a clean install of XP and start over but lets see if we can avoid this.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## iplaywithlasers (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi,
Here is the screen shot of my device manager with the sound expanded including hidden devices. I believe it is xp with sp2. How exactly do i go into the bios to make sure that the sound is enabled?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
To get to the BIOS bootup the laptop and at the VAIO screen press F2.
Scroll thru the tabs (it maybe under advance tab, but am not sure) and look for onboard sound (or something similar) and see if it is enabled (on), then save and exit the bios. XP must be XP SP2 with all the updates. You will have to goto Microsoft Updates to accomplish this. Let me know when this is done.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## iplaywithlasers (Oct 6, 2007)

Ok, i went into Bios and went through all the tabs. There really didn't seem to be too much there. Under the advanced tab, something like video at vaio startup screen was set to enabled, and the speaker volume was preset to 4. I even tried f10 to look at submenus.
The other thing is that i went under add/remove programs to check what was there and at the bottom is xp sp2 so i left it alone. Hope this helps.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Ok, Did you do a full Microsoft Update?
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Chris,
Once all the updates are completed. I want you to obtain the UAA driver from Microsoft. Here is a link:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/888111/en-us

Once this is done, then remove all the Sigmatel drivers (Both in Add/Remove Programs and device manager) and all the various folders you have downloaded and the modem driver.
Then go to this link it is one I previously posted and is the most compatible:

http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/swu-list.pl?mdl=VGNFE790

Download the SigmaTel driver and the modem driver. Install the Sigmatel driver first, reboot, then the modem driver.
Let me know how you make out.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## iplaywithlasers (Oct 6, 2007)

Yes. There are no current updates to install.


----------



## iplaywithlasers (Oct 6, 2007)

ok I tried to install http://support.microsoft.com/kb/888111/en-us, but this is only a link to an article that doesn't have an option to actually download the uaa driver. the second link you sent worked and I downloaded them to a new file so i can find them easier. i did a search for the first link and go nowhere. is there something else you can send me?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Try this link:
http://www.thehotfix.net/kb/KB888111.htm
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## iplaywithlasers (Oct 6, 2007)

ok so this link takes me to a website where i register, but then it wants me to introudce myself and it also talks about which members birthdays it is......no link to download that driver.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Sorry about the link. Try this one it is from intel site:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=11597&lang=eng
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## iplaywithlasers (Oct 6, 2007)

ok here's the scoop: got the uaa driver and installed it. rebooted. tried the new sigmatel driver and got the same error message: this driver is not intended for your computer model.

for the heck of it, i looked at device mgr: same three yellow questions marks and now there is a yellow exclamation mark under audio device on high definition audio bus


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Did you install the modem driver?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Chris,
I gave a shout out to others to see if we are missing anything.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Hi Chris
Try right clicking on the Mass storage device and choose update driver. When the New Hardware Wizard opens opt to allow it to search the internet for the correct drivers. (Assuming you have an Internet connection on the laptop) Repeat for each piece of hardware in question.

You can also use Everest to get updated drivers by clicking on the item once you'll see a drop down menu. Click on driver download.

Post back with your results.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

> I have a laptop that came with Vista


is this laptop under warranty?


----------



## iplaywithlasers (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi guys,

To answer all 3 posts:
1. yes i installed the modem driver
2. i have an internet connection on the laptop but when the computer goes to search for the driver, the internet is not an option listed to search from
3. yes the laptop is under warranty

i guess i will try everest and let you know how i make out


----------



## iplaywithlasers (Oct 6, 2007)

ok i paid the 30 bucks and still no luck. i can't even get onto the website right now. i am still getting the same errors with the new drivers saying that the driver is not intended for my computer model. i don't know if i should drop-kick the laptop or jump off the roof....


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

> yes the laptop is under warranty


dont drop kick it, bring or send it back, i know its a hassel, but you have to do it. let us know.


----------



## iplaywithlasers (Oct 6, 2007)

ok so i brought the laptop back to best buy and they told me right off the bat that i have voided my warranty and that my sound card was made specifically for vista, so i will never get the sound working. i can either live without any sound and enjoy the speed of xp and the great wireless internet, or i can swap my hard drive back to the vista one and deal with a computer that moves slower than a turtle. the wireless didn't work with vista. my camera doesn't work with vista. i'm really not a fan of vista. what would you guys do? there should be some driver out there that would work, right?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

to be revised


----------



## iplaywithlasers (Oct 6, 2007)

??? the xp driver or vista?


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

iplaywithlasers said:


> ok i paid the 30 bucks and still no luck. i can't even get onto the website right now. i am still getting the same errors with the new drivers saying that the driver is not intended for my computer model. i don't know if i should drop-kick the laptop or jump off the roof....


$30 for what? I hope you didn't buy Everest in the hopes of updating the drivers, if I'm I apologize. I seen that you were using it already and the link should have been available even in the trial version.


iplaywithlasers said:


> ok so i brought the laptop back to best buy and they told me right off the bat that i have voided my warranty and that my sound card was made specifically for vista, so i will never get the sound working. i can either live without any sound and enjoy the speed of xp and the great wireless internet, or i can swap my hard drive back to the vista one and deal with a computer that moves slower than a turtle. the wireless didn't work with vista. my camera doesn't work with vista. i'm really not a fan of vista. what would you guys do? there should be some driver out there that would work, right?


That is absolutely false. The Ripoff Squad at Worst Buy do not know what they're talking about. Your warranty is still good but if you have to send it in for service they will likely put Vista back on the hard drive. Just to verify this is policy for the US I contacted Sony Esupport and here is a copy of that chat session.

"user Matt has entered room

analyst Nace_ has entered room

Nace_> Hi Matt. Welcome to Sony Online Support. I'm Nace. Please allow me a moment to review your concern.

Nace_> Thanks for waiting, Matt. I’ll be happy to assist you with the information about the windows XP drivers.

Nace_> Sony has not released any updates to support Windows XP Drivers for your model. 

Nace_> The Software and Driver Updates will be posted on the Updates page Support Site for download online as soon as the Software and Drivers are released by Sony. 

Matt> So the XP downgrade is supported and the warranty is unaffected by downgrading to XP?

Nace_> Yes, this will not void the Warranty of the Computer. you can still use the Warranty card for the computer.

Matt> Can you tell me if Sony is working in releasing XP drivers for the FE855E?

Matt> If so, is there an estimated release date?

Nace_> This may take some time as the actual time frame for the release of the Drivers has not been specified by Sony. This may take 3 to 4 weeks time.

Nace_> I suggest that you book mark the updates page to check for any future updates for Windows XP Drivers in the computer.

Matt> Ok Nace, thank you very much for your time, and have a great day. 

Nace_> You too, Matt."



The Question that I asked was "Does Sony support the downgrade from Vista to XP?"


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

BCCOMP said:


> to be revised


I am sorry to All on this thread. I have been searching to resolve this issue for iplaywithlaser including other forums. See the following post:

"Originally Posted by BCCOMP
Hi Bookworm,
Thanks for the reply.
I have installed the KB888111 UAA driver. Would that make any difference to the KB835221. In the device manager the UAA is marked in error (yellow). Should I uninstall the KB888111 and install the KB835221?
Thanks,
Bill 


kb888111 is a newer version, if it's shown in yellow then it is not installed, try installing it again or use Update method through Device Manager 

Install instructions for new driver:
1. Download file
2. Right Click the downloaded file and select Extract all
3. Click Next select a folder to extract the files to (Example: C:\Downloads\new xxxx) and click Finish
4. Right click "My computer" and select Properties
5. Select the Hardware tab and click on Device Manager
6. Search for the problem driver, right click it and select Update driver
7. Select "Install from a list or specific location (advanced)" and click Next
8. Click Browse to browse to the location were you have extracted the driver to ((Example: C:\Downloads\new xxxx) and click Next
9. Click Finish
10. Click Ok when prompted to restart
__________________
Hope this helps 

Barbara
Friends are
Gods apology
for relations.


It's not what you know, it's who you know ( especially the members of the Software Tips&Tricks Forum )"

Bookworm from Software Tips&Tricks forum Has been trying to assist me along with members of The Tech Support Forum. I was not aware of the policy regarding this. I wish to apologize to all (especially Bookworm) for not given the regonition due to the hard work you all have been putting into this thread. My only intention was to try and help.
Sorry, this will not happen again.
Bill

PS I will also apologize to the Software Tips&Tricks forum.


----------



## iplaywithlasers (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks Matt! This gives me hope. I really appreciate all that you guys have tried to do for me. Once you hear of anything, please post it here or email me at: [email protected] 

I will keep checking myself. 

Thanks again,

Chris


----------



## iplaywithlasers (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi. I am still without sound. I was wondering if anyone has heard of a quick fix for downgrading from Vista to XP. The drivers given give a message saying "not for use with intended model." :4-dontkno Please help!


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

This thread is getting quite long, to help with that, could you download PC Wizard from my sig and install it. Then go to FILE, SAVE AS and save the text file to your desktop. Then copy the text out of that file into this thread.

Also, please update us, is it only the sound driver you are now having issues with?

Also, is it worth running the driver in XP compatiability mode? To do this right click on it and go to properties. There will be an option for compatiability in XP.

thanks


----------



## iplaywithlasers (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi. Here are the details from PC Wizard for the multimedia section:

<<< Multimedia >>>

> Device Audio : 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio

>> General Information
Manufacturer : Sony Corp
Version : 1.0
Output Stream : 4
Input Stream : 4
Bidirectionnal Stream : No
64-bit support : Yes
Mode : High Definition Audio (HDA)
Manufacturer : SigmaTel
Codec ID : 83847662
Codec Revision : 1.002

> Device multimedia : AVIVideo

>> General Information
Device Fullname : AVIVideo
Device Alias : AVIVideo
Peripheral Type : digitalvideo

>> Device Information
Name : Video for Windows
Version : 1.1

>> Device Capabilities
CommandEJECT : No
CommandPLAY : Yes
CommandRECORD : No
CommandSAVE : No
CommandAUDIO : Yes
CommandVIDEO : Yes
CommandFILES : Yes

>> Video Capabilities
CommandFREEZE : No
CommandLOCK : No
CommandREVERSE : Yes
CommandSTRETCH : Yes
CommandSTRETCH INPUT : No
CommandTEST : Yes
CommandSTILL : No
CommandPALETTES : Yes

> Device multimedia : CDAudio

>> General Information
Device Fullname : CDAudio
Device Alias : CDAudio
Peripheral Type : cdaudio

>> Device Information
Name : CD Audio

>> Device Capabilities
CommandEJECT : Yes
CommandPLAY : Yes
CommandRECORD : No
CommandSAVE : No
CommandAUDIO : Yes
CommandVIDEO : No
CommandFILES : No

> Device multimedia : Sequencer

>> General Information
Device Fullname : Sequencer
Device Alias : Sequencer
Peripheral Type : sequencer

>> Device Information
Name : MIDI Sequencer

>> Device Capabilities
CommandEJECT : No
CommandPLAY : No
CommandRECORD : No
CommandSAVE : No
CommandAUDIO : No
CommandVIDEO : No
CommandFILES : No

> Device multimedia : WaveAudio

>> General Information
Device Fullname : WaveAudio
Device Alias : WaveAudio
Peripheral Type : waveaudio

>> Device Information
Name : Sound

>> Device Capabilities
CommandEJECT : No
CommandPLAY : No
CommandRECORD : No
CommandSAVE : Yes
CommandAUDIO : Yes
CommandVIDEO : No
CommandFILES : Yes

> Device multimedia : MPEGVideo

>> General Information
Device Fullname : MPEGVideo
Device Alias : MPEGVideo
 Peripheral Type : digitalvideo

>> Device Information
Name : DirectShow
Version : 6.04.2600.0

>> Device Capabilities
CommandEJECT : No
CommandPLAY : Yes
CommandRECORD : No
CommandSAVE : No
CommandAUDIO : Yes
CommandVIDEO : Yes
CommandFILES : Yes

>> Video Capabilities
CommandFREEZE : No
CommandLOCK : No
CommandREVERSE : No
CommandSTRETCH : Yes
CommandSTRETCH INPUT : No
CommandTEST : Yes
CommandSTILL : No
CommandPALETTES : Yes
CommandWINDOWS : Yes

> Device multimedia : MPEGVideo2

>> General Information
Device Fullname : MPEGVideo2
Device Alias : MPEGVideo2
Peripheral Type : digitalvideo

>> Device Information
Name : DirectShow
Version : 6.04.2600.0

>> Device Capabilities
CommandEJECT : No
CommandPLAY : Yes
CommandRECORD : No
CommandSAVE : No
CommandAUDIO : Yes
CommandVIDEO : Yes
CommandFILES : Yes

>> Video Capabilities
CommandFREEZE : No
CommandLOCK : No
CommandREVERSE : No
CommandSTRETCH : Yes
CommandSTRETCH INPUT : No
CommandTEST : Yes
CommandSTILL : No
CommandPALETTES : Yes
CommandWINDOWS : Yes

> Audio Compression : Microsoft IMA ADPCM CODEC

>> General Information
Version : 4.0
Short Name : Microsoft IMA ADPCM
Description : Compresses and decompresses IMA ADPCM audio data.
Copyright : Copyright (C) 1992-1996 Microsoft Corporation
Status : Enabled

> Audio Compression : Microsoft ADPCM CODEC

>> General Information
Version : 4.0
Short Name : MS-ADPCM
Description : Compresses and decompresses Microsoft ADPCM audio data.
Copyright : Copyright (C) 1992-1996 Microsoft Corporation
Status : Enabled

> Audio Compression : Microsoft CCITT G.711 A-Law and u-Law CODEC

>> General Information
Version : 4.0
Short Name : Microsoft CCITT G.711
Description : Compresses and decompresses CCITT G.711 A-Law and u-Law audio data.
Copyright : Copyright (c) 1993-1996 Microsoft Corporation
Status : Enabled

> Audio Compression : Microsoft GSM 6.10 Audio CODEC

>> General Information
Version : 4.0
Short Name : Microsoft GSM 6.10
Description : Compresses and decompresses audio data conforming to the ETSI-GSM (European Telecommunications Standards Institute-Groupe Special Mobile) recommendation 6.10.
Copyright : Copyright (C) 1993-1996 Microsoft Corporation
Status : Enabled

> Audio Compression : DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM) Software CODEC

>> General Information
Version : 1.0
Short Name : TrueSpeech(TM)
Description : Compresses and decompresses DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM) audio data.
Copyright : Copyright (C) 1993-1996 DSP Group, Inc.
Status : Enabled

> Audio Compression : Microsoft G.723.1 CODEC

>> General Information
Version : 1.2
Short Name : Microsoft G.723.1
Description : Compresses and decompresses G.723.1 audio data.
Copyright : Copyright © 1996 Intel Corporation and Microsoft Corporation
Status : Enabled

> Audio Compression : Windows Media Audio

>> General Information
Version : 4.2
Short Name : WM-AUDIO
Description : Compresses and decompresses audio data.
Copyright : Copyright (C) Microsoft Corporation, 1999 - 2001
Status : Enabled

> Audio Compression : Sipro Lab Telecom ACELP.net audio codec

>> General Information
Version : 3.2
Short Name : ACELP.net
Description : ACELP.net audio encoder/decoder. For licensing please access HTTP: //www.sipro.com
Copyright : Copyright © 1995-99 Sipro Lab Telecom Inc., Montreal
Status : Enabled

> Audio Compression : Indeo® audio software

>> General Information
Version : 2.5
Short Name : Indeo® audio software
Description : Indeo® audio software
Copyright : Copyright © 1997 Intel Corporation
Status : Enabled

> Audio Compression : Fraunhofer IIS MPEG Layer-3 Codec (advanced)

>> General Information
Version : 1.9
Short Name : MPEG Layer-3 Codec 
Description : bitrates up to 56kBit/s, mono and stereo codec (advanced)
Copyright : Copyright © 1996-1999 Fraunhofer Institut Integrierte Schaltungen IIS
Status : Enabled

> Audio Compression : Messenger Audio Codec

>> General Information
Version : 4.0
Short Name : Messenger Audio Codec
Description : Messenger Audio Codec
Copyright : Copyright (C) 1997 - 2006 Microsoft Corporation
Status : Enabled

> Audio Compression : Microsoft PCM Converter

>> General Information
Version : 5.0
Short Name : MS-PCM
Description : Converts frequency and bits per sample of PCM audio data.
Copyright : Copyright (C) 1992-1996 Microsoft Corporation
Status : Enabled

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
***** End of report *****


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Did you try extracting the driver and running it as XP compatiability mode?


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Ok. Please set a system restore point before continuing.

THe following steps are very important. Also i apologise if any of this is repeated previously.


Make sure you have the latest Microsoft patches
Read and make the following changes http://support.microsoft.com/kb/888111
Read and make the following changes http://support.microsoft.com/kb/8352211. 
Download STDAUD-01108005-UN.exe and save it to a download directory from here http://www.vaio-link.com/downloads/...AUD-01108005-UN.exe&ip=STDAUD-01108005-UN.htm
Close all running programs
Open Control Panel (Click Start -> Control Panel)
Double-click Add or Remove Programs
Select SigmaTel Audio and click Remove
Click OK to complete remove the selected application
Click Finish and restart your computer
The Found New Hardware Wizard appears when Windows has completed rebooted
Click Cancel to close the Wizard
Go to the download directory and double-click STDAUD-01108005-UN.exe 
Click Next and wait while the Wizard installs the new software
Click Finish when the installation is complete.
Restart your computer

Hope this helps mate.


----------



## rain_man (Jun 29, 2008)

what next? does it work perfectly?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Looks like this thread has been abandoned.


----------

